# Smoking A Prime Rib Roast Today



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yesterday I prepped a 9 pound prime rib roast for smoking today, seasoned with just cracked pepper & some Lindberg Snider.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

This morning I prepped the smoker for the rib roast. I also trussed the roast up with butcher's string to help keep it's shape. It will be smoked over a combination of post oak & hickory coals at 250 degrees for about 4.5 hours (or until it hits an internal temperature of 120 degrees). It will then rest for about 45 minutes to reabsorb its juices. I plan on starting it at 1345 hrs so we can eat at 1900 hrs. Mrs. Ranch is going to make mashed potatoes & broccoli salad to go with it!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It finished earlier than I anticipated & is now resting. :cheers:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

That looks really good. Man, I love prime rib on the smoker.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW---That is one good looking prime rib roast---I can smell it.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Where is the money shot after it was cut???


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Did one Sunday but I cheated used my Traeger. Turned out fantastic.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bobby Hill said:


> Where is the money shot after it was cut???


Sorry, I forgot to post it as I was hungry at the time!!! :rotfl:


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks GOOD!



w_r_ranch said:


> Sorry, I forgot to post it as I was hungry at the time!!! :rotfl:


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Any left ?


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I did about a 4lb on on the Kamado Joe yesterday, took off at 130 and it looked great. Then was tuff as hell, crappy cut of meat from Kroger again. I read all the time about the high end briskets/rib roasts and such and about to get into that . I cant say I have got a good filet/ strip/ribeye from anyone lately. I guess I will start on the prime 1. I dont know much about it really but I am fed up with crappy steaks.


----------



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

Nothing is better than a prime rib roast! This Dish is looking is so Yummy. _
_


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks perfect!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

older 37 said:


> Any left ?


We ate off of it for 6 days & then, using the carcass, I made beef/barley/vegetable soup with home-grown kohlrabi, potatoes, corn, carrots, tomatoes, green beans, okra & onions (even the bay leaves were grown here)!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

With this cold weather... and some jalapeno cornbread!



w_r_ranch said:


> We ate off of it for 6 days & then, using the carcass, I made beef/barley/vegetable soup with home-grown kohlrabi, potatoes, corn, carrots, tomatoes, green beans, okra & onions (even the bay leaves were grown here)!!!


----------



## chrismac61 (Feb 1, 2020)

looks perfect


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

w_r_ranch said:


> It finished earlier than I anticipated & is now resting. :cheers:


Holy Cow! That roast looks perfect!!!


----------

